# I have installed CM10.1 CM10.2 CM11 and no camera



## Xypher2000 (Dec 16, 2013)

i am not sure what i'm doing wrong i had camera on CM9 until the last couple months. I have installed different versions of CM10 that state camera is working (clean install every time) and the standard camera app does not show up and it can't connect to camera if i install 3rd party. I checked the camera in webos and it works fine. What am i doing wrong. I currently have CM11 installed.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Try Ucam Ultra or Nexus7 camera launcher from the Play Store.


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

Xypher2000 said:


> i am not sure what i'm doing wrong i had camera on CM9 until the last couple months. I have installed different versions of CM10 that state camera is working (clean install every time) and the standard camera app does not show up and it can't connect to camera if i install 3rd party. I checked the camera in webos and it works fine. What am i doing wrong. I currently have CM11 installed.


For my CM11 install the camera app is listed in Settings > Apps > Installed Apps. However camera does not appear in the various launchers I've tried (including Nova Launcher). So visited the PlayStore and installed LineCamera, and it works. Haven't tried any other camera apps. What do wise people generally recommend as the better camera app for the TouchPad?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Your funny!


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Try Ucam Ultra or Nexus7 camera launcher from the Play Store.


PlayStore states UCam Ultra Camera:

"Your device isn't compatible with this version". PlayStore doesn't show which version is referred to. (4.1.1?)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wintermod said:


> PlayStore states UCam Ultra Camera:
> 
> "Your device isn't compatible with this version". PlayStore doesn't show which version is referred to. (4.1.1?)


 Do you understand or have you read about the development of the camera code on the HP TouchPad?


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Do you understand or have you read about the development of the camera code on the HP TouchPad?


Relevance to post please.


----------



## wintermod (Nov 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Your funny!


And you're ambigous!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wintermod said:


> Relevance to post please.


Understanding what works and what does not work regarding the camera on the HP TouchPad running CM9, CM10 and above. The developer who got the camera working on the TouchPad, Dorregaray, has two threads one should read and ask questions in with regards to the camera.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wintermod said:


> And you're ambigous!


And you obviously did not read the post (#2) directly above yours (#3).


----------



## bizimoto (Jan 16, 2012)

wintermod said:


> PlayStore states UCam Ultra Camera:
> 
> "Your device isn't compatible with this version". PlayStore doesn't show which version is referred to. (4.1.1?)


try to download the nexus 7 camera launcher or download the ucam outside the playstore.


----------

